# Rt Thyroid Lobectomy Dec 6th. Fears and questions



## shaciam (Nov 19, 2011)

My surgery is scheduled for Dec 6th. I will have the right lobe removed due to a nodule that upon FNA came back suspicious for malignancy. I am terrified of the drainage tube. My father in law recently had to have one and it completely freaked me out. For those of you that have been there how was it? Was it awful to drain and measure?

The surgeon says I may go home the same day depending on how I do in the OR. If that is the case she says I may have the drain in for 24 to 48 hours at home.

I also am amazed at the possibility of coming home the same day. The hospital is over an hour away from home and I've had a history of naseau and vomitting with anesthesia once I get in the car after surgery. I forgot to mention this to her at my appointment but I did call her office and leave a message. It seems no matter what they give me to counter act the anesthesia once you get me in a moving car I am sick sick sick.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I had a drainage tube, and it was a tiny bit gross, but not awful to deal with. I tucked the collection thingy into my bra and pretty much ignored it, except for a couple times a day to drain it. I had to do this for a weekend...went home on Friday, then had the drainage tube removed on Monday.


----------



## nodakmom (Oct 15, 2011)

I had a total in October and did not have a drain. I stayed 1 night in the hospital. I too have a problem with anesthesia making me sick, they had to give me 2 shots of anti-nausea meds a couple hours after my surgery. The nurse told me to mention it if I ever have surgery again so they can adjust the anesthesia and give me something before hand so I don't get sick again. So it's good you called to mention it. Before you go in the operating room the anesthesiologist will meet with you, make sure you tell him to make sure he knows.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Yes, mention to the folks in the pre-op that you have trouble with nausea. They can add something that works nicely on the nausea. Best wishes.


----------



## shaciam (Nov 19, 2011)

I always make sure to mention it to anesthesia because so far they have never found the right fix for me. Sadly I'm no stranger to surgery and what to expect from my body. I'm 35 years old and had my first surgery (c-section) at the age of 19. I have now been through a total of 10 surgeries and the upcoming thyroid will make it number 11. I'm so not happy about the possible need for a second surgery with this.

I'm afraid of the drainage tube (which she already told me i will have and gave me a measuring cup) for a few reasons. When I had my FNA it was a very traumatic experience. It took an hour and because of the nodule placement they had to stick me 5 or 6 times to get it. It makes me afraid to swallow or move and if I need help with it I'm at a loss because my husband won't be able to do it


----------



## CLRRN (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm right there with you and know all about post op nausea/vomiting. I spoke to the anesthesiologist before surgery and he gave me a scopalamine patch (behind my ear) and I had no vomiting post op-little nausea but it wasn't for long.

I didn't have a drain for either surgery (yes, I was one of the lucky ones that had 2 surgeries). I had some swelling around the incision after the 2nd surgery (which was a week after the first) but it all went away.

Either way, you will be ok. My FNA wasn't fun either and I had quite a few sticks and even know my result were inconclusive, I had the partial thyroidectomy.

Keep us all posted and hang in there!!

Chris


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

shaciam, the drainage tube will not be as bad as you are anticipating...really. You can do anything with the drainage tube that you would be able to do without it, including eating, drinking, swallowing, talking, etc. It's more of an inconvenience than anything. Don't be freaking yourself out about it.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

shaciam said:


> My surgery is scheduled for Dec 6th. I will have the right lobe removed due to a nodule that upon FNA came back suspicious for malignancy. I am terrified of the drainage tube. My father in law recently had to have one and it completely freaked me out. For those of you that have been there how was it? Was it awful to drain and measure?
> 
> The surgeon says I may go home the same day depending on how I do in the OR. If that is the case she says I may have the drain in for 24 to 48 hours at home.
> 
> I also am amazed at the possibility of coming home the same day. The hospital is over an hour away from home and I've had a history of naseau and vomitting with anesthesia once I get in the car after surgery. I forgot to mention this to her at my appointment but I did call her office and leave a message. It seems no matter what they give me to counter act the anesthesia once you get me in a moving car I am sick sick sick.


 I am surprised they will send you home the day of as they usually keep you overnight for observation but don't actually check you in. You might want to check and see if that's what their plan is.

I didn't have a drain tube so I can't comment about that.

My suggestion is to stay ahead of pain and take your meds on a schedule and you will be fine.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

CLRRN said:


> I'm right there with you and know all about post op nausea/vomiting. I spoke to the anesthesiologist before surgery and he gave me a scopalamine patch (behind my ear) and I had no vomiting post op-little nausea but it wasn't for long.


I also got the patch for my second surgery. That, combined with whatever they put in the anesthesia, kept me from getting sick. (The nausea after my first surgery lasted 2-3 days...awful!)


----------



## shaciam (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you all for the encouragement! I hope its as smooth as it sounds. My surgeon definetly said if I go through surgery and recovery well she would send me home the same day. I would just feel so much more comfortable staying overnight. If they keep me overnight the nausea wouldn't be a problem becUse its only when I get in the car after surgery plus it would help ease some of my fears.


----------

